# Sobre transistores de salida



## juanma (Feb 25, 2009)

Al clasico par de salida TIP3055 / 2955, que otro par de transistores de salida se consideran _"mejores"_.

Es decir, que parametro/s hay que analizar en el datasheet de los transistores para poder decir, tal pareja de transistores funcionaria *mejor* que esta otra.
Por ejemplo, el datasheet de los TIP41/42 de Fairchild tiene 4 curvas.

Figure 1. DC current Gain
Figure 2. Base-Emitter Saturation Voltage Collector-Emitter Saturation Voltage
Figure 3. Safe Operating Area
Figure 4. Power Derating

Los TIPs141/142 de ST directamente no tienen ningun tipo de curvas, idem TIP3055/2955 de ST.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 25, 2009)

Hola Juanma

Como suele pasar, la respuesta a tu pregunta es "Depende".
Según para qué lo necesites.
Si necesitás más ganancia, inclinate por un darlington, pero tienen sus desventajas.
Si necesitás más potencia, entonces sí o sí necesitás más voltaje entre colector y emisor.
Si necesitás mantener el voltaje, pero aumentar la corriente, vas a Icmax y al gráfico de SOA...
Después de buscar supongamos que encontrás uno que te viene al pelo... Pero no se consigue. Entonces no te sirve.
Y está la cuestión económica... 

Y siguen los factores a tener en cuenta.
Acá hay algo que te puede servir.

¿Hay un caso en particular o es en general tu pregunta?

Saludos


----------



## juanma (Feb 25, 2009)

Buenas San_Cacho, mas especificamente hablo del amplificador de SiliconChip de 20W. 
Como bien decis, todo depende  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about24973.html

Mucha potencia no es, estoy por armar el otro canal y me preguntaba sobre la etapa de salida. El original de SiliconChip usa otros transistores de salida que no conseguia, asi que lo primero que use fueron los 3055/2955, pero siempre me quedo la duda de que sea tan asi el cambio de transistores.

De andar anda, pero me interesa saber si en el futuro hago un reemplazo, que parametros debo tener en cuenta para que ese cambio sea _óptimo_.
Que diferencia en las curvas observar a la hora de evaluar transistores de salida.
Por ejemplo, _Figure 1. DC current Gain _ tiene peso significativo? En fin, ese tipo de analisis.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola Juanma.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> De andar anda, pero me interesa saber si en el futuro hago un reemplazo, que parametros debo tener en cuenta para que ese cambio sea _óptimo_.


Reemplazo óptimo => Todos los parámetros iguales. Mejor que no sea óptimo...



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Que diferencia en las curvas observar a la hora de evaluar transistores de salida.
> Por ejemplo, _Figure 1. DC current Gain _ tiene peso significativo? En fin, ese tipo de analisis.


Un ejemplo más mundano. Supongamos que te dedicaras a transportar cosas. Tenés una bicicleta, un ciclomotor, un auto, dos camionetas, una 4X2 y otra 4X4, un camión y un tanque de guerra de 60 toneladas. Mirá qué empresa te montaste.
Tenés que llevar un sobre desde la casa de un tipo hasta un estudio contable que queda a 25 cuadras.
Estamos de acuerdo en que con cualquiera de los vehículos podés hacerlo, pero un tanque, un camión y cualquiera de las camionetas va a ser algo exagerado.
Un auto ya es algo más sensato, un ciclomotor, mejor y la bicicleta te va a hacer pedalear, pero es más barata de operar y de mantener... Casi que la duda se reduce a la bicicleta o al ciclomotor (estoy descartando a la vieja y querida caminata en el ejemplo).
Si el caso fuera el mismo, pero ahora el sobre tiene que viajar 25 cuadras en el medio de la Franja de Gaza, por exagerado que parezca vasa usar el tanque (por seguridad) o por lo menos una 4X4 porque te pueden aparecer obstáculos medio complicados.
Y si la carga fueran 80 colchones de 2 plazas, van en camión por poco que pesen. Simplemente por el volumen. O podés hacer 10 viajes en camioneta, con 8 por viaje.

En todos los casos hay (al menos) un parámetro sobresaliente y otros que van condicionando la elección. Tal como pasa con los transistores. En el caso puntual de la ganancia, por ejemplo, tenés que saber cuánta corriente hay disponible en la base del transistor y cuánta vas a querer que haya en su colector, básicamente. 
Imaginemos que el transistor X usado en un circuito tiene una ganancia de 100 para Ic=5A (y vos necesitás 5A, claro), entonces vas a necesitar 50mA de corriente en la base (Ic=ganancia*Ib).
Si disponés de, digamos, 200mA en ese circuito al que le querés reemplazar el transistor, la ganancia del nuevo podrá ser tan baja como 25 para lograr los mismos resultados. Si fuera más alta... bueno, consumirá menos de lo que hay disponible...
Si en vez de eso hubiera sólo 1mA disponible, la ganancia debería ser de 5000 y sería un punto crítico. Ahí deberías inclinarte por un Darlington por ejemplo.

En tu caso, con el amplificador que planteás tenés como primer factor la disipación de potencia. Basándome en lo que dice el esquema (entrega 20W) y en el rendimiento típico de un clase A (entre 12 y 20%, usemos 15%), necesitás que a temperatura de operación el TR disipe casi 65W. La curva que te dará ese dato es la de Power Derating (pérdida de potencia por temperatura), que casi siempre es lineal por encima de 25 grados. De ahí en más, que soporte las corrientes máximas que le vas a exigir, el Vce a los que lo vas a exponer (44V en este caso), SOA... y demás.
Generalmente la ganancia no es crítica en las etapas de salida y este caso no es una excepción. A ojo y sin prender la neurona, con algo cercano a 30 o más no deberías tener ningún problema. Recién en en etapas de salida con muchos transistores y mucha corriente se vuelve un tema a tener en cuenta (pero no el único).

Saludos


----------



## centro58 (May 11, 2009)

te recomiendo los B688 y D716 son de alta corriente y saturan poco dan un excelente sonido consiguelos originales disipan 100w si tu amplificador lo alimentas con 60 + 60 V te soportan hasta una carga de 4ohms sin quemarse con un solo par de transistores.


----------



## downcount (May 12, 2009)

Hola a todos! voy a intentar explicaros un poco las características principales de calidad de los transistores de potencia.
Para los transistores de salida, los parámetros principales (aparte de la VCE, SOA...etc) son la linealidad de la Ganancia (curva de la ganancia respecto a la corriente de colector) y las características simétricas en configuraciones complementarias (que han de ser lo mas parecidas posibles entre los modelos NPN y PNP).
Para que os hagais una idea, voy a comparar dos parejas de transistores para evaluar la calidad, unos bastante modernos con alta linealidad y otros antiguos, muy conocidos y baratos.
La foto 1 muesta las caracteristicas de la ganancia (beta) con respecto a la corriente de colector en el 3281 (NPN) y e 1302 (PNP).  Observad como la beta se mantiene constante hasta practicamente los 10A y luego cae. Tambien mirad como ente modelos complementarios las grafias son muy similares. (A 25ºC y un amperio el 3281 tiene una beta de 100 y el 1302 de 150 aproximadamente). 
En la foto 2 aparecen las cuvas de los famosos 3055 y 2955. Vemos como la grafica hace una especie de curva, cae muy rapido al aumentar la corriente (no es muy lineal) y que entre modelos complementarios hay muchas diferencias ( a 25ºC y 2 A en el 3055 tenemos una beta de 50 y en el 2955 de 35).
En ambos modelos las caracteristicas complementarias son bastante similares, pero la pareja (3281 y1302) son mucho mas lineales.
Espero que os sirva de ayuda, si alguien quiere corregirme (espero no haberme equivocado    ) o añadir algo mas...adelante...


----------

